# Chillin'



## Josh66 (Feb 15, 2012)

2012021502 by J E, on Flickr

Shot from a test roll (trying to find a time I like for Acros @400), but I thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Great! A TV addicted stuffed bear! See what happens when you let stuffed animals watch those goofy SuperBowl commercials!  

Nice shot... (I am almost tempted to put on my artsy-fartsy art critic hat, and speak of the symbolism of this shot, and how it relates to the overly sedentary, beer guzzling, TV watching populace that have the same IQ as a stuffed bear!) (Actually the bear is probably smarter!)


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2012)

This bear should have a smoking joint in each hand and you know it, Josh.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL.

Thanks guys!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Great! A TV addicted stuffed bear! See what happens when you let stuffed animals watch those goofy SuperBowl commercials!
> 
> Nice shot... (I am almost tempted to put on my artsy-fartsy art critic hat, and speak of the symbolism of this shot, and how it relates to the overly sedentary, beer guzzling, TV watching populace that have the same IQ as a stuffed bear!) (*Actually the bear is probably smarter*!)



You take that back.  :x

Nice olllllllo.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 15, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Great! A TV addicted stuffed bear! See what happens when you let stuffed animals watch those goofy SuperBowl commercials!
> ...



You just wanted a LIKE.. so there!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 15, 2012)

You're probably right. 

I always look at Josh's user name as an "LOL" gone wrong.  I don't know, maybe it's just me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 15, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> I always look at Josh's user name as an "LOL" gone wrong.  I don't know, maybe it's just me.



Thats funny.. I see "Binary" numbers!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 15, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> I always look at Josh's user name as an "LOL" gone wrong.  I don't know, maybe it's just me.




I like that one.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > You're probably right.
> ...



Maybe that whole teddy bear, booze thing was right.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Maybe I'll reshoot it with a 40 next to him.


----------



## Chann (Feb 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Thats funny.. I see "Binary" numbers!



I see a jeep grill with lights.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 16, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Maybe I'll reshoot it with a 40 next to him.



.40cal? Or 40oz? Maybe both? 

The ultimate photo: A stuffed bear with a Joint (or a blunt), a 40oz container of malt liquor, and a .40cal handgun at his immediate disposal. 

This could win awards, you know.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 16, 2012)

I could do both.  

I might need a bigger bear to really pull it off though.  Not huge, just a little bigger.


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > You're probably right.
> ...


Josh's screen name is a Jeep front end. Two headlights and the grill http://www.autotrucktoys.com/jeep/images/82204176.jpg

I'm not diggin the blocked shadows.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Keith is correct.



KmH said:


> I'm not diggin the blocked shadows.


Sometimes I like it, sometimes not.  Blocked shadows is pretty much a given though pushing two stops.

It really was just a test shot (and the test was successful), but I think I might actually reshoot it with some beer or a bag of chips or something.  I have Ektar in the camera now, so I'll probably do one on that, then another B&W one later.  B&W hides the stains on the couch better.  :lmao:

I don't know if I'll give him a 40oz though - it would be nearly as tall as the bear.    Maybe just a regular beer.  I'll still buy a 40 to try, but I think it might end up just looking ridiculous without a bigger bear.  I'll try it both ways and see what works.  I think it'll be funny, either way though.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2012)

So ... I just re-shot this (in color).  Gave him a 24oz. Heineken.  I might throw in a bag of chips later.  I'll post the pictures sometime next week.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 20, 2012)

2012022008 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup, spot on Josh.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 20, 2012)

Still distinctly lacking a blunt though... 

*sigh*


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> 2012022008 by J E, on Flickr



Typical bear.. likes a bit of "Heinie"!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 20, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Still distinctly lacking a blunt though...
> 
> *sigh*


Workin' on it.  

Never did like blunts, actually...  I was always more of a bowl/bong kinda guy.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 20, 2012)

The first one looks kinda lame now, in comparisson...


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 21, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> The first one looks kinda lame now, in comparisson...



I still like the first!

Tyler's right about the obviously missing j/blunt. I feel you on the bowl/bong sentiment.


----------

